# Friday, 1 August: SYDNEY AKFF LUNCH!!!!



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hooray , Hooray , i win , i chose North Sydney first and its 100% , so thats it guys we go to the OAKS , yippee


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll be down as long as its a friday or next week, North sydney, CBD are easiest for me or anywhere with a train line so I obey the LAW and don't drink an drive ( I might spill my beer)

Cheers Dave


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I probably shouldn't have, but I voted twice, once for Northern beaches (in hope that I might get a morning fish in first and join from that) and one for North Sydney. Either is ok with me though.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Somewhere in the city - or you could try the Lord Dudley Hotel..... eastern subs..... traditional fayre ... in an old worldy type of place ... with wooden booths or leather chairs up stairs...

on the menu - fried lambs brains - beef and guiness pie - cunberland sausages and mash - and great steak....... oh and fish and chips of course

The nearest station is Edgcliffe - which is one past Kings Cross - just a thought anyhow !!!!

http://www.lorddudley.com.au/


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

whatever and wherever is good with me.....

Bazz, can you arrange some more of those nubile swedish contortionists like last time?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

kraley said:


> wopfish said:
> 
> 
> > you could try the Lord Dudley Hotel
> ...


Nah Ken , i'm OK there now , the 6 months is up , anyway it was your fault , if you hadnt squealed like a big girl when i arranged for that nubile young wench to do a lap dance as a birthday present for you , i would have been ok .
:twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Dont worry about being banned from there - me and my buddies are always on full time probation at the joint - its only if you've been really bad ie thrown a punch or smashed a window do they really remember !!!!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Just changed my vote from Northern Beaches to North Syd in order to break the current tiebreak and also give in to peer pressure.

Bazzoo I think The Oaks falls under Neutral bay and not North Sydney


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Count me in for City, Haymarket or Eastern Burbs catch up! ;-) 
The Oaks was a good session, but lets find somewhere with good parking!
I'd prefer not to cross the bridge again, I break out in a rash if I have to do that too often.....
Is this a weekday catch up or weekend? :? 
Plenty of good pubs in the East, how about the Cloey hotel? :lol:

Dave..


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm on hols, anywhere near a train is good (hic). How about Friday week?


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

why not make it end of the month in darling harbour and i'll get some cheap boat show tickets??? just a idea


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm in for a drink- easier if its near a train line. If not CBD -.......


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Norths have it!
> 
> Davey G, or any of you other miscreants, name a place and we'll set a date.....


Chelsea Hotel in Chatswood is right next to the station and the steaks at lunchtime are recommended. Can book tables too


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Peril said:


> kraley said:
> 
> 
> > Norths have it!
> ...


sounds Ok to me , whats the parking like Dave ?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > kraley said:
> ...


The fly in the ointment. Parking around Chatswood is pretty tight. There are a couple of council operated carparks that provide parking up to 3hrs where you can usually get a park. Otherwise the building carparks are exxy and fill up early


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Bastards..........walks away from computer.........kicks dog.......why am I the only one here with a kayak :?


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

You will just have to have lunch with yourself Wattie  There are about two other forum members here in Geraldton - Zeal and SteveW from memory and I never hear from them, so I am in the same "yak" as you are :twisted:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds like a couple others wouldn't mind a Friday and it's oke with me, so what about the 25th or the following friday (1 August) if the 25th is too short notice?


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

why don't you all pile on an old mardi gras float, and come up here for a visit?? :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm easy but other northside options would be the Cabana Bar (Nths Rugby club) St Leonards if Chatswood is too far. We've been there before and its not too far from train station (although parking is still a bugger)

As i said, I'm happy with Chatswood. Can do 25th but following week may be better to give a bit more notice


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Davey sounds good to me friday 1st august would suit me aswell. Both the rubgy and leagues clubs are a fair hike from the stations aren't they. Just thinking of those catching the train for a round lunch time trip. I have time on my hands so i'm all good.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

The 25th is definately out for me , but the following week would be a winner, either venues is Ok , i guess we'll just have to do the best we can with parking .


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Would I be correct in assuming the meet would be around middle of the day during the week..........this could be a bit difficult for some members? :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep , homemade its a lunchtime meet , we have had a few now and they are really great , we realise that not everyone can get off work , wish it were different , but if we try for later , so many guys have family commitments that we get less people anyway , so lunchtime it is


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

No worries have a great lunch during the day a bit hard for me but I see your point


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

If we're going to Chatswood, the Fook Yuen (really) for yum cha is good. Handy for the station and all the chicken feet you can eat. They have jellyfish for the squeamish. Any date in the next fortnight ;-)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sbd said:


> If we're going to Chatswood, the Fook Yuen (really) for yum cha is good. Handy for the station and all the chicken feet you can eat. They have jellyfish for the squeamish. Any date in the next fortnight ;-)


Can endorse the food at the Fook Yuen. Will be good to go there with people who appreciate chickens feet, jellyfish and tripe as much as do I


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Amen to the Fook Yuen Brother. It is very good :twisted:

I can do the 25th (this coming Friday) but not the 1st of August Friday as I am taking the kids to Paris 8)

Always next time if it is the 1st. I am easy either way.

JT


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

august 1st or 8th good for me ken, don't know about chickens feet or jellyfish and tripe come on Dave's its the new millenium that stuff should be feed to dogs, no wait I love my dog and wouldn't feed him that stuff. Guess they will just have to put it in hotdogs so we never know. :lol: :lol: :lol: as long as there spicy pork rolls and beer its all good :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Let's do the next 3 Fridays.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

1st ok, 50/50 on the 8th, but I suppose we should make a decision


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sbd said:


> Let's do the next 3 Fridays.


I'll be in that


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Lets make it the 1st as this seems to work in with most of us , sorry JT , and chickens feet and jellyfish and tripe are a definate no no , i really think we would be better off at the club or pub , as they are more conducive to moving around and talking , and thats what the lunches are about, so how about the rugby club , it was great last time and i'm sure would be again especially if the weather is fine , we can sit outside in the sun .


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> chickens feet and jellyfish and tripe are a definate no no , i really think we would be better off at the club or pub


It might be boring, but I think I have a little less cosmopolitan palate.

I'm with Baz on the appeal of the above food items, I usually stop chewing when I hit the chickens knee.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

onemorecast said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > chickens feet and jellyfish and tripe are a definate no no , i really think we would be better off at the club or pub
> ...


Guys, its just yum cha. There is no need to eat exotic food and there is plenty there that you will enjoy. Also the large round tables make it easy to talk to everyone


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

You need to get out of your comfort zone Eric (& you too Bazz) - chicken's feet (red cooked) are not only delicious, they are a sensible approach to minimise wastage (and so cheap they're almost free). My 7 year old can't get enough of them. I'm renowned for eating almost anything.

At first glance there are a lot of unfamiliar things (and often at second glance), but you'll be in the presence of yum cha experts - we'll look after you ;-) . The appropriate accompaniment is Crown Lager, which they will be pleased to supply you.

Waiter, pass the pig organs please.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Actually I've had chicken's feet (and duck feet). I suppose the real fact is I've done Yum Cha loads of times over the years and I can take or leave Chinese food.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Aug 8 is good for me!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> Actually I've had chicken's feet (and duck feet). I suppose the real fact is I've done Yum Cha loads of times over the years and I can take or leave Chinese food.


Sorry Eric, I didn't mean to appear condescending, I'm just obsessed by weird bits. Mmm, duck web.

They do have a range of normal food, and the obligatory live fish/crustaceae.

I've just bought the book "Man Eating Bug" which is a grisly tour of the world consuming arthropods & annelids by a culinary adventurer & his long suffering girl friend - the only bit that I'm not really keen on involves the sort of worms I buy live from Chatswood tacklo for bait (bloodworms?), but if I was really hungry...


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I can't do the 1st or the 8th but that is all cool. I'll catch you all at the next one and no doubt out on the water prior to that. Have fun.

JT


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

sbd said:


> onemorecast said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I've had chicken's feet (and duck feet). I suppose the real fact is I've done Yum Cha loads of times over the years and I can take or leave Chinese food.
> ...


Not to worry Dave, it's more about the company than wrestling over tha last of the kung pao crickets ;-)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Fook yen suits me. Fooken oath.

Can we get a consensus? 1st August. 12.30ish.

How many? I count me, Pauly, Peril, SBD, Kraley, Justcruisin.... with Baz and Eric a maybe

who else wants to come along, eat strange animals and talk crap?? we don't bite (promise!)


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: chicken feet ! good lord.... 

count me in....I'll have to join Baz before and get a pie on the way...

what's the address and how far from the station ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I may have to modify the dance of passion a little for the shorter chinese waitstaff , but i have included a few extra trick shots in it anyway , so i'll be there .


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

In


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

In


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm In

I also have a fishing trip idea I want to bounce around and guage interest.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

no can do - at the Boat Show


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

kraley said:


> Pauly said:
> 
> 
> > no can do - at the Boat Show
> ...


Not a hope on Friday!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK so thats 7 people.

Now considering 12 people voted for Nth Sydney area and 39 people voted all up for Sydney lunch - surely we can do better than that?

C'mon Sydney siders....


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry guys I'll be out of the country July 27 - August 3 but could do any dates after that.

Marty


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Im In


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Table for 12 booked for Friday August 1st @ 1230 - I'm sure I can make it bigger if necessary. It's looking like the usual suspects, where's the new blood?

Steve, don't you worry mate, they do pies. All kinds of pies ;-) .

All food has been assembled on a line that also (mostly) processes pork, nuts & offal.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

In case my earlier 'I'm in' wasn't counted - I'm still in!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

You can only come once Paul.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

sbd said:


> Table for 12 booked for Friday August 1st @ 1230 - I'm sure I can make it bigger if necessary. It's looking like the usual suspects, where's the new blood?
> 
> Steve, don't you worry mate, they do pies. All kinds of pies ;-) .
> 
> All food has been assembled on a line that also (mostly) processes pork, nuts & offal.


put me down as a slim chance maybe dave, works flat out its gonna be tough to slip away on a friday. 
hopefully there's some turbo charged chilli there to kill any nasty offal flavour ;-)


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Good chance I will make it for Lunch, summers coming, need to catchup.

See ya soon.

Mike


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

anybody else??


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'll be doing my best to get there but can't confirm yet


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well , its very obvious that the newer members have never been to an AKFF New South wales luncheon before , because if they had , they would be lining up to put their names down , not only are there female escorts booked for this solumn occasion , ;-) ;-) but Kraley has promised he will wear his kilt and play the pipes for us ,   Peril has also agreed to wear his Irish Kilt and do the river dance to accompany Kraley, :shock: :shock: whooaaa boy what a time .  

Keep this quiet , but i did hear that Davey was driving 3 of the girls from Boobs A Bobblin to the lunch , we only hope he makes it . :shock: :shock: :shock:

And guys , you cant make stuff like that up


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

bumpitty bump again


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfV1CdAAAEDfgAAQeOWAErcv36o/7/+gMADDaIqe0ENCekZGhoDGpgh6nlGQERNNMjQR5JoYBGmRgg0wBqYTUnqD1BoyAAAAAMj9MCTnzARGclgdkbGUPz5FWwbV2P5YwfgJICfLFaxjR8PDiCfQFuU2SY0Oit64DiuhWVUznopryxKG9zuRlkbzEC1JaaVqzqaiSMWxAIOSkhTFccwYYTs6HpqrASrlIFpbTiHhuBi6RYUIN4/RGjIyNJAk+HpKVTDFSfISVLIneO1FV95GYDKNgSzY3wIYixToVqUPEYkJwMLDU8mUfEDqYBK6QOGpUlI3K4RdNNSFZ8J0UoBDA/i7kinChIerqE6A


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

> by kraley on Tue Jul 29, 2008 9:23 pm
> 
> Again a little bump.
> 
> ...


Fook me - I thought it was Chatswood :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

kraley said:


> Fook Yuen
> Level 1, 7 Help St
> Chatswood NSW 2067
> 
> Phone (02) 9413 2688


That address is a joke right?

Cheers


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

MacFish said:


> That address is a joke right?


No joke Sel, it's just a shame that Phil McCavity's Haggis Bonanza isn't open Fridays.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

anyone else heading over from the east ???
i'm having a bit of a car pooling moment


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

cant get out of work on time....

enjoy your chicken feet ! and take some pics


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Kerry,

I am going from Erskineville. How close is that for me to pick you up?.

Call me 0411 360 008.

Cheers.

Mike


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sandshark said:


> Kerry,
> 
> I am going from Erskineville. How close is that for me to pick you up?.
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

As an elder of the Big-Endians, I request that no Little-Endians be seated in my vicinity


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdVGxOoAABZfgAAQQKVgCAQAFCA//9+gIACVCBCD1PSAAYgaDVT/SNBJ6jabVAaNNHlHKg0TuYu6MPW+FH0+H/nDeTWhJXze+Aa0yNKonmTpksQju9wykfdQFabPhar6wn1O7NrE5VA8ISRjrEA421z4vwyFhBDzmJ1bryFzDWlBFChFJwUGmcbG6IoyIEQa4Wl1dlY/xdyRThQkNVGxOoA=


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i hope we don't have to get our 'endians' out, to determine where we are sitting


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wtf are you blokes on about?


----------

